# The World Fishing Network trial of existance thread..cast your vote!! yeh or neh



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

Neh 


If their gonna can the whole voom network and replace all the channels THIS is not one of them they should have picked. I am sure this channel may have some potential sometime in the future BUT when?? I have been reading alot of responses here and haven't read anything forum positive about the channel yet by forum members.


IF its as bad as I read here its gonna be a landslide vote ... LOL


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

oops misspelled "beauty" hook me up Long! purty please hehehe


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

My guess is that is was forced into carriage by the owner of the network in a package deal with other channels that dish actually wanted to carry. If you notice WFN is owned by the same company that runs NHL network. So perhaps it was a requirement of landing the NHL network, and Dish didn't want to lose out on ANOTHER sports channel after MLB EI... we will never know as we are not informed of all these intracacies. At this point though, you never know what it may evolve into.

Just look at the transformations Spike and OLN (now VS.) have made over the last few years.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

grooves12 said:


> My guess is that is was forced into carriage by the owner of the network in a package deal with other channels that dish actually wanted to carry. If you notice WFN is owned by the same company that runs NHL network. So perhaps it was a requirement of landing the NHL network, and Dish didn't want to lose out on ANOTHER sports channel after MLB EI... we will never know as we are not informed of all these intracacies. At this point though, you never know what it may evolve into.
> 
> Just look at the transformations Spike and OLN (now VS.) have made over the last few years.


very interesting.I had not even thought of that man bet your right. Why else would you carry such a non hd channel?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

There was some faint praise by one poster here:


> WFN has NOTHING IN HD, but strangely isn't that bad, more of a Outdoor fishing camping Channel. Would be nice to have some HD on it, its not even up converted SD.


Who knows what it could become? Isn't that the point of HD - what it might become, someday...?


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

phrelin said:


> There was some faint praise by one poster here: Who knows what it could become? Isn't that the point of HD - what it might become, someday...?


Yeah, I haven't really check it out, but it sounds like WFN is trying to fill the void that was left by OLN when they converted to VS.and began trying to become more of an alternative sports channel.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

phrelin said:


> There was some faint praise by one poster here: Who knows what it could become? Isn't that the point of HD - what it might become, someday...?


Well man the point is that at this late in the game you don't even have ONE HD program in a 24 hour period............... Its bad enough when I watch CW for Smallville and Smackdown cause thats about the only HD content they have hahahah

I ask you when is someday you think? 2 years.......... 5 years ....... more?

thats a few years you might have something else all I am sayin.

People lost their Voom channels and are mad this channel is a replacement

BUT you know whats hypocritical???? some of the SAME people that were hating on Voom back months ago are now crying that it's all gone. I didn't care for voom then and I don't now but I won't go on and pour salt in wounds but I am just bein real and I ain't gonna change my opinion now but I do kinda feel some people were disenfranchised in this move and I had got used to those channels bein there now they are gone forever and I'm not laughing..... Well if there satelite had not failed these additional channels might be just that. OR maybe there is some legal BS behind the scenes we don't really know.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

So far the HD channel has the exact same content in SD that appears on the SD channel that I get with Verizon. No HD here to replace Voom


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ressurrector said:


> oops misspelled "beauty" hook me up Long! purty please hehehe


As long as we're keeping track, you used *their *instead of *they're*. And, others.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I think there is something fishy with that channel. :hurah: 

I'm back to watching TMC and locals... Trying to stay away from the fishes.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We needed an "I don't really care" option. We aren't short of bandwidth, so it's not a problem, but I won't watch it.


----------



## cyberczar (Aug 13, 2007)

Ressurrector said:


> Its bad enough when I watch CW for Smallville and Smackdown cause thats about the only HD content they have hahahah


That's funny, because I watch Everybody Hates Chris, Aliens in America, Supernatural, Reaper, and Gossip Girl on the CW, and they're all in HD....


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I mentioned this in another thread already... Not only has there been no HD on WFN... but I have seen fishing in HD on VS/Golf HD in the mornings. So VS/Golf HD already had the fishing in HD customers covered in the mornings!


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

I like fishing and think this channel should be dropped. If I want fishing in HD, I go fishing.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I mentioned this in another thread already... Not only has there been no HD on WFN... but I have seen fishing in HD on VS/Golf HD in the mornings. So VS/Golf HD already had the fishing in HD customers covered in the mornings!


If your not a big outdoors fisherman type I can see that, VS morning fishing sucks, I have watched ESP2 fishing shows all morning from 7am on to 11, they are great, and get great ratings, the WFN is a breath of fresh air for me, it will be HD soon, just not yet


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> If your not a big outdoors fisherman type I can see that, VS morning fishing sucks, I have watched ESP2 fishing shows all morning from 7am on to 11, they are great, and get great ratings, the WFN is a breath of fresh air for me, it will be HD soon, just not yet


I obviously can't comment on the quality of a particular fishing program since fishing is of no interest to me... I just thought the "splash" of WFN HD is really minimized when it is sitting right next to VS/Golf in the 3xx channel mapdowns and in the morning hours you can see HD fishing on VS/Golf but not on WFN HD.

IF WFN HD actually had some HD then I wouldn't complain, since I have no interest in fishing... at least I would figure people who liked fishing would be happy... but adding an HD fishing channel that has no HD on it makes little sense. They could have had WFN in SD and had exactly the same programming with much less bandwidth taken.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

It's just another example of Michael's Second Rule of TV Programming: Any channel that you watch is vital and essential, and any channel that you don't watch is a waste of bandwidth. Except that the "you" in this case is the guy next to you who likes the stuff you don't.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah there has got to something better like Ping-Pong HD, or Extreme Yahtzee! HD


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

What's even worse is D* used to run a commercial making fun of E*, with some "*******" sounding guy who was an E* subscriber, who loved his fishing channel.

Now it's come to pass! Ugh.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just so I'm clear, in case anyone misinterprets... I'm not making fun of the WFN channel. To each his own I always say... and if folks like fishing and fishing programming, I'm all for that.

My gripe in this case is that WFN HD has no HD on it. I had the same gripe about TBS HD until about a month or so ago when they actually began showing some HD. I happen, as an example, to like the Tennis Channel HD. I like Tennis AND this channel actually has HD on it! I know other folks may not be as high on Tennis... but it is an HD channel with HD on it. WFN, on the other hand, could just as well have been served as an SD channel if it isn't going to have any HD on it.

IF/when WFN starts having HD, I would get off the gripe wagon.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Just so I'm clear, in case anyone misinterprets... I'm not making fun of the WFN channel. To each his own I always say... and if folks like fishing and fishing programming, I'm all for that.
> 
> My gripe in this case is that WFN HD has no HD on it. I had the same gripe about TBS HD until about a month or so ago when they actually began showing some HD. I happen, as an example, to like the Tennis Channel HD. I like Tennis AND this channel actually has HD on it! I know other folks may not be as high on Tennis... but it is an HD channel with HD on it. WFN, on the other hand, could just as well have been served as an SD channel if it isn't going to have any HD on it.
> 
> IF/when WFN starts having HD, I would get off the gripe wagon.


i totally agree with ya, I knew you weren't bashin, I'm the same way, I used to hate Tennis, but yet I'll watch it in HD, its actually quite interesting. these channels will become hd eventually like TBS as you said, the thing I laugh about is, nobody is ever happy, everyone seemed to think they'd get a bunch of channels that actually show HD programming, imagine that:lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> i totally agree with ya, I knew you weren't bashin, I'm the same way, I used to hate Tennis, but yet I'll watch it in HD, its actually quite interesting. these channels will become hd eventually like TBS as you said, the thing I laugh about is, nobody is ever happy, everyone seemed to think they'd get a bunch of channels that actually show HD programming, imagine that:lol:


I wish we'd had HD back "in the day" when I used to really watch tennis... Lendl, McEnroe, Connors, Borg, Navratilova, Evert, etc. etc. !


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

to me, the difference between watching golf on TV and watching fishing is one of them has more water. Those are two sports fine enough to participate in, but I never did understand just....watching them. Why not the bowling channel? Skeeball?


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

God almighty please dump this channel Charlie. What a flippen waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

LinkNuc said:


> Yeah there has got to something better like Ping-Pong HD, or Extreme Yahtzee! HD


No, what we really need is a HD Poker channel...oh wait...it's called ESPN. Nevermind. :grin:


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't see the fish leaving. :nono: 

I don't see Voom coming back either. :shrug: 

I don't think this was a customer choice.... It was a Dish Network choice. :money:


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

booger said:


> God almighty please dump this channel Charlie. What a flippen waste of bandwidth.


We need to figure out who owns WFN. There had to be some deal, that forced them to carry this station so Dish could carry a different station or station in return.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

cyberczar said:


> That's funny, because I watch Everybody Hates Chris, Aliens in America, Supernatural, Reaper, and Gossip Girl on the CW, and they're all in HD....


It was just a joke bro, hence why I laughed so hard at the end  I knew they had more then just them 2, thats just all I watch on cw. :lol:


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

"To those who wished that the Earth should be rid of Voom... I grant thee... WFN, instead.

Be careful for that what one might wish for. Such a wish might actually be granted."

- Oh Gawd!

*begins the 'I told you so!" dance*


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

This must be part of a package deal with the devil:

http://www.insightsports.com/properties.php

Insight Sports owns NHL Netowrk, Gol TV and WFN. WFN does not state any intentions of adding HD programming on the web site wfn.tv Let's see a show of hands of people who watch Gol TV...hello....hello...anyone. Let's see a show of hands of people who watch the NFL Networks...I count 3, no make that four...are we all alone? And let's see a show of hands of people who want more SD fishing...hey wait, where's every body going...it's not even happy hour...

Is there any reason to have an HD Ultimate pack? I didn't think so.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

WFN, is a complete waste of HD space, there is now doubt about that. If Dish wants to keep offering it, they can move it down into the SD range next to OLN. Only thing it WFN going for it, is the fact, it hasn't started repeating EVERY single show.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

Kman68 said:


> Let's see a show of hands of people who watch Gol TV...hello....hello...anyone.


I watch GolTV quite a bit, as do several of my friends. If you are a Soccer fan (which you are obviously not) GolTV is a great channel to have.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I watch Gol TV. Sure would be great if that one went HD. It would make up for the loss of the Spanish soccer on Worldsport.


----------



## mbski (Oct 19, 2004)

Fishing Is For ********, And Watching It Is For_____!
Get Rid Of It And Put Speed On Now!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I prefer the old HD Demo "Fish Tank" channel. Bring _that_ back! 

Do you realize that we now have two "DISH HD Lineup" promo channels side by side where Voom used to be? Couldn't they at least make ONE of those a HD loop?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Which would you rather have?

[ ] The fish network so I can see all the little fish in SD.
[ ] The playboy channel in HD. 
[X] All 15 Voom channels in full HD 24 hours a day without commercials.

Now I could see the 'popular' vote swing to playboy but who would choose the little fish in SD over anything in HD.

I would select Voom as my choice.

But it's not about choice?

Did anyone say "Take my Voom HD and give me fish please!".

Now go and watch the little fish.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

mbski said:


> Fishing Is For ********, And Watching It Is For_____!
> Get Rid Of It And Put Speed On Now!


Right on! More NASCAR!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Keep in mind, we don't have to get rid of anything to get another HD channel. You aren't missing anything because of WFN. You're not getting things because Charlie's either suing someone or getting sued by someone. Too many of these folks belong to the "You can't do that to me" mindset, and not just Charlie.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

You know Charlie -- I'm sure he gets this one pretty cheap...


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

I like fishing, but a channel devoted to it is worthless. Combine it with the golf channel or something.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

grog said:


> Which would you rather have?
> 
> [ ] The fish network so I can see all the little fish in SD.
> [ ] The playboy channel in HD.
> ...


the fish channel for me, id rather have it than any voom channle including Monster, which used to be good, but over the last year or so its a waste as well with all the repeats


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

At least you guys now know how many of us feel about Sci-Fi HD...:eek2:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

archer75 said:


> I like fishing, but a channel devoted to it is worthless. Combine it with the golf channel or something.


Worthless squared.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> There was some faint praise by one poster here: Who knows what it could become? Isn't that the point of HD - what it might become, someday...?


Animal reallity series: how fish swim upstream Sorry it popped into my head!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm not on Ultimate & havn't seen MGMHD or WFN. But I wish they put MGMHD on AT 250.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

who ever wants this channel the way it is right now is out of it. if it had some hd content then i would understand. this channel just looks like crappy sd mpeg2 compressed. waste of space this piece of garbage. :nono2:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

klegg said:


> At least you guys now know how many of us feel about Sci-Fi HD...:eek2:


at least scifi shows some hd content and their sd looks better than what's on the world farting network.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd like to add a "meh" option. 

Actually, I'd still say it's a neh anyway, until they actually show something in HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

rey_1178 said:


> who ever wants this channel the way it is right now is out of it. if it had some hd content then i would understand. this channel just looks like crappy sd mpeg2 compressed. waste of space this piece of garbage. :nono2:


I watched this channel last week & turned the tier off the next day.


----------



## habe (Jan 11, 2008)

Your poll should have a third option, "NO - I love fishing but this channel should go because it sucks!".

In my best Clara Peller voice, "Where's the HD?!?!".

habe


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

HD will be here this fall on that channel they have alot of content comming up in HD, I can't believe all the complaints really, Fishing is the number one sport, and since I am a HUGE fishing fan, this is my favorite channel by far right now, no hd yet but soon


----------



## ICBM99 (Apr 4, 2007)

Initially I didn't have WFN on my favorite's list, but last night I decided to add it, I watched for a bit, and I'll keep my eye's open for programs I might like, but I'm not into fishing, so hopefully there will be other shows that relate to other outdoor activities.

Hopefully as Projectorguru stated there will be more in HD coming soon. (not E* soon  ).


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Another way to ask the poll question would be, "Are you a fanatic about watching fishing on TV? Yes or No"

As far as bandwidth, if having the fishing channel does not swipe away significant precious quality of some of the more-watched HD channels, then I'm fine with having the station stay for those who are interested. Out of all the channels, I wouldn't think that the fishing channel is charging mega-$$$ to carry their channel.

What's that HD show where the two or three sexy bimbos go on trips? Now if the fishing channel starts showing something like that where the girls are 'reeling in some bass' then I might start watching! :lol: Admit it guys!


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

tedb3rd said:


> Another way to ask the poll question would be, "Are you a fanatic about watching fishing on TV? Yes or No"
> 
> As far as bandwidth, if having the fishing channel does not swipe away significant precious quality of some of the more-watched HD channels, then I'm fine with having the station stay for those who are interested. Out of all the channels, I wouldn't think that the fishing channel is charging mega-$$$ to carry their channel.
> 
> What's that HD show where the two or three sexy bimbos go on trips? Now if the fishing channel starts showing something like that where the girls are 'reeling in some bass' then I might start watching! :lol: Admit it guys!


there is one on there now, can't wait til its in HD, your thinkin of GET OUT


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

projectorguru said:


> HD will be here this fall on that channel they have alot of content comming up in HD, I can't believe all the complaints really, Fishing is the number one sport, and since I am a HUGE fishing fan, this is my favorite channel by far right now, no hd yet but soon


You know, even if it does have considerable HD content come fall, why the hell not make this just an SD channel until that time??? what's the point?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sometimes I think some person at Dish is assigned the task of creating a dumb choice for us involved customers to focus on....:sure:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> You know, even if it does have considerable HD content come fall, why the hell not make this just an SD channel until that time??? what's the point?


Good question!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

grooves12 said:


> My guess is that is was forced into carriage by the owner of the network in a package deal with other channels that dish actually wanted to carry. If you notice WFN is owned by the same company that runs NHL network. So perhaps it was a requirement of landing the NHL network, and Dish didn't want to lose out on ANOTHER sports channel after MLB EI... we will never know as we are not informed of all these intracacies. At this point though, you never know what it may evolve into.
> 
> Just look at the transformations Spike and OLN (now VS.) have made over the last few years.


I hope they put MGMHD in AT 250 & raise the price by fifty cents. Just thinking folks.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I hope they put MGMHD in AT 250 & raise the price by fifty cents. Just thinking folks.


Wouldn't matter those of us that have the hd only pack still have MGMHD anyway


----------



## SWTESTER (Apr 7, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> I watched this channel last week & turned the tier off the next day.


I turned off HD Ultimate tier as it is a TOTAL waste now except perhaps MGM.
I added Starz and it looks hazy. Unbelievable. DISH has until August to clear up, add some movie channels in HD, and improve 129.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My Starz!

It looks sharp as a tack so that 129 transponder must be stronger in my area.

I didn't turn Ultimate off because I want UniversalHD which gives me a few really good scripted series that I missed in 2001-2006 because they were cancelled, to watch instead of reality shows, plus HDNetMovies and MGMHD which gives me some older movies in HD that I haven't seen. Others want Ultimate for sports like Hockey, Basketball, and - yes - fishing (there must be someone).

Is it worth $10 a month? I watch about as many series episodes and movies in this combination as I do on HBO. So for me it is worth it.


----------



## MNForrest (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't speak for other programming providers on WFN - but the HD masters for my show, Flats Class, ship to WFN headquarters on Tuesday. They should be airing by July 15th. Bottom line is that outdoors TV is growing. Audiences want better programming and have money to spend on advertised products. 50 million people in North America go fishing, and they want this content. While I liked a couple of the Voom channels now gone, I'm thrilled to finally have an HD outlet for my shows.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I was watching WFN HD today and there was plenty of HD content. The HD channel lineup is now different than the SD lineup on Verizon. Saw that guy who
was on the Charlie Chat in HD on his show Gillznfinz. Not bad for a niche channel.
Liked Voom better.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It has been a while since I looked ... at the moment it looks like a HD feed ... upconverted 4:3 programming, but the logo extends to the edge of the 16x9 screen. The last time I tuned in (weeks ago) the logo was part of the 4x3 image.

Just ran a station promo in 16x9 HD. Perhaps we can finally call this a HD channel?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Seems to be a mix of 16x9HD, plus Stretch-o-Vision and 4x3 format. Can tell you one thing the HD stuff looks good and the Strech-o-Vision stuff, Tbs, TNT, A&E, Bravo, and USA, could take some pointers here, the Stretch-o-Vision stuff isn't bad.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Agreed. I thought the HD stuff looked very good as well. There was a good program on about walleye fishing in North Dakota where a lake had permanently flooded and was now 7 times as large swallowing up farms.

I liked this channel when Verizon added it in SD. The HD version is much better.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

MNForrest said:


> I can't speak for other programming providers on WFN - but the HD masters for my show, Flats Class, ship to WFN headquarters on Tuesday. They should be airing by July 15th. Bottom line is that outdoors TV is growing. Audiences want better programming and have money to spend on advertised products. 50 million people in North America go fishing, and they want this content. While I liked a couple of the Voom channels now gone, I'm thrilled to finally have an HD outlet for my shows.


Ya gonna be hangin' out on Lake Minnetonka or chopping holes in the ice on it in the winter? :lol: Maybe it's time for an interior design program about ice shacks.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

James Long said:


> It has been a while since I looked ... at the moment it looks like a HD feed ... upconverted 4:3 programming, but the logo extends to the edge of the 16x9 screen. The last time I tuned in (weeks ago) the logo was part of the 4x3 image.
> 
> Just ran a station promo in 16x9 HD. Perhaps we can finally call this a HD channel?


Yes we can


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Lots of HD there today. I'm actually finding it sort of interesting (sort of). Still not a replacement for any Voom channel though.


----------



## e-man (May 13, 2008)

i like going to the local lake/ river etc. and sitting around drinking beer, smoking some dank and pretending like i'm actually accomplishing something. but everyone who knows me or goes 'fishing' with me knows it's my code word for i'm going out to go do nothing, and the wife and kids aren't invited. when the channel first went live, i turned the channel there because i didn't know what 'wfn' even was. i saw, i laughed, i switched the channel. never been back since.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Lots of HD there today. I'm actually finding it sort of interesting (sort of). Still not a replacement for any Voom channel though.


It sactually got more going on than just fishing, add in some Bird dog hunting, and trials, and will have a HD replacepment for Outdoor Channel.


----------



## MNForrest (Jun 29, 2008)

Richard King said:


> Ya gonna be hangin' out on Lake Minnetonka or chopping holes in the ice on it in the winter? :lol: Maybe it's time for an interior design program about ice shacks.


I hope not. I produced North American Fisherman for years. Now everything I do is where it's warm. Check out flatsclass.com.

ff


----------



## Tubbie (Jun 21, 2007)

WFN...*W*aste of *F*idelity, so *N*O!

Really, though. In HD? C'mon. What's next, paint drying in HD?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

MNForrest said:


> I hope not. I produced North American Fisherman for years. Now everything I do is where it's warm. Check out flatsclass.com.
> 
> ff


Having spent MANY years in the Twin Cities, I can relate. Going to be shooting any shows in the vicinity of Vero Beach on the east coast of Florida?


----------

